# soft maple tree values



## Lone Goose (Mar 11, 2012)

I have 40 plus mature soft maple trees and don't have any idea on how to estimate the value. Most trees measure 20"-36" dia at base and have 3-4 ( 8 foot saw logs) before reaching what I'd call firewood material. They appear to be in good condition and the small woodlot was last logged off in 1996. Any info would be helpful to help me begin to determine how to approach any potential buyer.
Thanks,
Roy


----------



## misfitloghunter (Sep 3, 2013)

Where u located?


----------



## Lone Goose (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm at Clare, Michigan


----------



## Lone Goose (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm 5 miles SW of Clare, MI


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Around here the way it works is the logger's pay a lump sum to go into a woods, that entitles them to cut anything over X" (normally 18") at the stump. That's for the larger woodlots. One farmer next to me did it a little different, he walked the loggers in and showed them the 26 trees he would allow them to remove. They then bid on the rights. Point being you'll have to get a couple of offers. You no doubt know this, but they leave a terrible mess....they are paying to remove the wood, and don't much care about the mess and destruction they leave behind. On the other hand, one farmer's wood that had been logged had the best deer hunting I had ever seen for about 4-5 years after the loggers left; but he didn't clean up anything, just left the woods as the loggers left it.


----------



## Lone Goose (Mar 11, 2012)

Fred,
Thanks for the info. I've seen a few messes that have been left by loggers. My woodlot is low and damp and will become very cut up after heavy rains. Your advice is good and I too like ole Merle. Boy, the good ole days have a few memorable threads.
Roy


----------

